
Venezuela is on the brink of a complete economic collapse - temp
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/01/29/venezuela-is-on-the-brink-of-a-complete-collapse/
======
cordite
Venezuela has a history of making companies hard to run locally.

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-09-22/clorox-
pul...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-09-22/clorox-pulls-out-of-
venezuela-after-price-freeze-hurts-business)

Apparently, they tried to make bleach cost less than it takes to make it, and
after shutting down, the government took over the building and started selling
bleach under the Clorox name without permission or license.

------
Dowwie
can anyone fact check this claim?

"Chávez turned the state-owned oil company from being professionally run to
being barely run. People who knew what they were doing were replaced with
people who were loyal to the regime, and profits came out but new investment
didn't go in"

~~~
ipince
Towards the end of 2002, there was a general strike in Venezuela, where, most
importantly, a large percentage of PDVSA's workforce was on strike and oil
production basically halted. Chavez went ahead and fired 18,000 people
(skilled oil industry workers) after the strike in one fell swoop. Those
workers were replaced with workers loyal to the regime. Basically, everyone
who opposed the government was fired from PDVSA.

Many of those skilled fired employees found themselves unable to work and left
Venezuela to other countries, notably Colombia, which later experience a surge
in its oil industry.

Source: I'm Venezuelan... But here's an article that talks about this:
[http://www.economist.com/news/americas/21607824-venezuelas-l...](http://www.economist.com/news/americas/21607824-venezuelas-
loss-thousands-oil-workers-has-been-other-countries-gain-brain-haemorrhage)

------
AI_Overlord
And here in the USA we have our own chavez, Donald Trump. It Is really
incredible how an incompetent, corrupt and criminal leader can destroy a
country. I can see the potential for something like that happening here with
Donald Trump.

Bush already did manage to screw the country with his policies. Imagine how
bad it would be under trump.

~~~
mudil
I think that Bernie, as a self-proclaimed socialist, would pursue Chavez-like
policies, not Trump.

~~~
AI_Overlord
First of all, Wow! So many downvotes. I dare anybody to say that wha I said is
untrue.

My comparison with chavez and trump has more to do with character. Both would
say anything to get elected and blame everybody else for their problems.
Horrible politicians without any principles.

~~~
zo1
Downvotes probably because, as much as I see people _disliking_ Donald Trump
here, we simply disagree with your comparison.

